# new killies and snail



## taylorg (Dec 8, 2008)

i went to my lfs for some bloodworms, and came home with theses guys


----------



## taylorg (Dec 8, 2008)

does the neck look weird on the golden killi


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

The fish on the right definitely has a bent spine. Any way you can take him back to the store?


----------



## taylorg (Dec 8, 2008)

iamntbatman said:


> The fish on the right definitely has a bent spine. Any way you can take him back to the store?



he seems to be swiming and eating fine is there any real danger in keeping him


----------



## Eclypse (Dec 17, 2008)

One of my fish has a bent spine, and he has been just fine since I got him like 9 months ago.
Just keep watch that he keeps normal activity and doesn't get too "lazy". My gourami keeps him oh his toes.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

There are health problems associated with spines being bent like that, so definitely keep an eye out. Also, it looks like you've got a male and female there (the bent spine looks like a male) so if they do spawn and you have tons of cover, you'll want to make sure that none of the fry have this deformity before trying to sell them.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Is that the way bent spines normally look? For some reason I expected something that looked more like scoliosis, ie: lateral curves.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Bent spines can come in a variety of shapes caused by different things, but I've seen several golden wonder killies at different stores that looked exactly like that. I'm guessing it's a fairly common genetic defect.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

a freind that works at my lfs tells me its a genetic defect caused by breeders not selecting there stock with care they had half of all there killis come in like this so they changed supplier if they do breed i wouldnt save the young/eggs as they would probably carry the defective gene


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice golden panchax and diffusa! Have you figured out yet the color of the diffusa? I can't tell just from the rear view. Burgundy I think.


----------



## taylorg (Dec 8, 2008)

Lupin said:


> Nice golden panchax and diffusa! Have you figured out yet the color of the diffusa? I can't tell just from the rear view. Burgundy I think.


 yea its burgandy


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

taylorg said:


> yea its burgandy


 Nice! Did you determine their genders yet? Do you plan to breed them?


----------



## taylorg (Dec 8, 2008)

the one with the bent spine is the male the the other is female they get along prety good i dont plan on breeding them but if they do i will be happy


----------

